# is my money waasted.



## abuzar (May 26, 2013)

hey guys iam having iball rider gaming case for last 2months ,but i have seen some post and all are saying that iball case suckz
 so is my money wasted ibought that cabinet for 4k thank u


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

For 4k? You've spent Rs. 4,000/- on that case? Well, for you if it does the job then there's no point in asking about it, especially now that you've bought it. But there are better cases to choose from to be honest.


----------



## abuzar (May 26, 2013)

^ bro now iam regreting my decision so should i shell out 4k again to buy new cabinet? or spent my money in any other part of my rig


my system specs:


processor - intel core i5 2500k
motherboard - intel dhh67bl
hardisk- 500gb 
ram - 4gb
monitor - acer 19inc lcd
gpu - asus 7870hd
psu - cm thunder 500watt


----------



## pratyush997 (May 26, 2013)

^ You should have got better MoBo


----------



## abuzar (May 26, 2013)

dude when i bought my pc that tym i was noob about all thse so , done big mistakes and now i am having 5k , so should i spent that on my caby?


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

no... dont.

if it does the work, then let it be. 

in the meantime, change the mobo.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

abuzar said:


> dude when i bought my pc that tym i was noob about all thse so , done big mistakes and now i am having 5k , so should i spent that on my caby?


Save up abit more and get a better motherboard.


----------



## abuzar (May 26, 2013)

guys i recently bought 7870hd and its awesome  @1440x900, guys my brother is having 7850hd and he is telling that if ill exchange my 7870hd with his 7850hd he will give me extra 5k, so should i exchange it, and so later on i can crossfire if i buy new mobo.. tell me guys what to do??


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

abuzar said:


> dude when i bought my pc that tym i was noob about all thse so...



well, that's the point in having forums. To help people. If you've asked before buying, we wouldn't be having this decision.

We can't make the decision for you whether you should change or not. That's your wish.


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

guys is snapdeal a good sit for buying motherboard?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 27, 2013)

change the mobo if you are going to overclock that processor


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> change the mobo if you are going to overclock that processor



does my processor overclocks well?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 27, 2013)

abuzar said:


> is my processor overclocks well?



It does....u need to spend atleast 10k for a decent motherboard than can overclock it...


----------



## fz8975 (May 27, 2013)

yes!!


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

so which motheboard iam having 9k?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 27, 2013)

dont forget about cpu cooler if you are going to overclock


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2013)

abuzar said:


> so which motheboard iam having 9k?



the only mobo you can get is Intel DZ77SL-50K @ 7.8k and  after market cooler is a must have for ocing .. the least you can get is Hyper TX3 @ 1.5k or Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k.
Intel DZ77SL-50K : Seven Sub-$160 Z77 Express Motherboards, Reviewed


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

change that GPU from 7870 to 7850??? 

NO.

keep the 7870.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 27, 2013)

Why don't you change the psu first? 
If the cabinet works for you, theres no need to change it!


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> Why don't you change the psu first?
> If the cabinet works for you, theres no need to change it!



is buying a new  mobo a bad idea?


----------



## Ayuclack (May 27, 2013)

What A waste of That 2500k on that **** Motherboard.... you got the config from local noob Didnt You !!


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> What A waste of That 2500k on that **** Motherboard.... you got the config from local noob Didnt You !!


yes i bought from local shop and when i bought my pc it was not built to play games, as iam a console gamer from last 5 years. but now i want to be a pc gamer and i have 10 k so tell me where to invest that money 

guys hows this ..i think its awesome for me have ur say..its a new gaming motheboard launched by msi 

*www.flipkart.com/msi-z77a-g43-gami...YAMF&ref=35e41860-9346-44e7-afd6-b6501fd4c495

or this 

*www.flipkart.com/msi-z77a-g41-moth...icmpid=reco_pp_same_motherboard_motherboard_3


if i buy msi z77a g41 i will  have money to buy hyper 212, what to do guyzz help me


----------



## Ayuclack (May 27, 2013)

Dude I have The Same Processor With MSI Z68 GD65 MB ,That Was Before Z77 Launched and It Costed Me 12k Then and Also For Cooling I Am Using A Corsair A70 thats for 4.8k Back then !!! So You Decide How You Want to Spend all the Money .. Never Trust the Local Noobs and You might even Keep some Money for Future as that PSU might fail In Some time !! 

If You Wana Save Some Money Go For G41 from MSI Its A Good MB .. also For Cooler Hyper 212 Is the Best VFM... BTW who is gona Install all these ... Your Local Dealer !!


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Dude I have The Same Processor With MSI Z68 GD65 MB ,That Was Before Z77 Launched and It Costed Me 12k Then and Also For Cooling I Am Using A Corsair A70 thats for 4.8k Back then !!! So You Decide How You Want to Spend all the Money .. Never Trust the Local Noobs and You might even Keep some Money for Future as that PSU might fail In Some time !!
> 
> If You Wana Save Some Money Go For G41 from MSI Its A Good MB .. also For Cooler Hyper 212 Is the Best VFM... BTW who is gona Install all these ... Your Local Dealer !!



yes local dealer coz I don't know how to install all these.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 27, 2013)

Watch These 2 Time And You Will Know Every thing needed to install!!


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Watch These 2 Time And You Will Know Every thing needed to install!!



thanks mate!!

i think i should go with msi z77a g43 gaming motherboard.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Dude I have The Same Processor With MSI Z68 GD65 MB ,That Was Before Z77 Launched and It Costed Me 12k Then and Also For Cooling I Am Using A Corsair A70 thats for 4.8k Back then !!! So You Decide How You Want to Spend all the Money .. Never Trust the Local Noobs and You might even Keep some Money for Future as that PSU might fail In Some time !!
> 
> If You Wana Save Some Money Go For *G41* from MSI Its A Good MB .. also For Cooler Hyper 212 Is the Best VFM... BTW who is gona Install all these ... Your Local Dealer !!



Wait .. WHAT !??


----------



## Ayuclack (May 27, 2013)

Msi z77a-*G41*

Read Above Before Replying !!


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Msi z77a-*G41*
> 
> Read Above Before Replying !!



dude i have found easy to install my pc in cabinet .

should i go with i and install myself ?

and which mobo i should go?


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

don't go for a G411 mobo even though it looks mini and can be easily installed on you cabby as it won't be compatible with the cpu you have - as for motherboard get a good one but do keep in mind you also need to have a good cpu cooler to get the true potential of i5 2500k and a PSU donw on the line if you are aiming for anything higher than 4.5 Ghz ( depends on the voltage though ) but seriously the PSU you have is a mediocre one.


----------



## abuzar (May 28, 2013)

so where to spent my money first?

i have decided first to buy mobo and gpu

i have two motherboards in my eyes

msi 

*www.flipkart.com/msi-z77a-g43-gami...YAMF&ref=3346257b-d7fc-48b9-a481-8ad042df9eaa


asrock

*www.flipkart.com/asrock-z77-pro4-m...AQP8&ref=69cfc5cf-b5b8-4193-b66a-679239df9ff5



and after that i will sold my old motherboard  and will buy heatsink.
 guys is it a right idea?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 28, 2013)

What is you max budget for the motherboard?


----------



## abuzar (May 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What is you max budget for the motherboard?



my max budget is 8.5 k on mobo.


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 28, 2013)

Buy a used P67 based mobo and it'll help you overclock the proccy more than Z77 chipsets.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

abuzar said:


> so where to spent my money first?
> 
> i have decided first to buy mobo and gpu
> 
> ...



your idea is good and get the Z77A-G43.


----------

